# ics alpha 2 novacom problem



## wargamedt (Apr 12, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hi this is my first time trying to install ICS alpha 2. I have been using the 2.0 idiots guide on youtube. I followed all the steps carefully but I seem to hit a snag after executing the novacom command prompt. I see the double penguins and the script running down the touchpad, but it stops after about 20 seconds and it just reboots back into the normal webOS. I was reading the code that was displayed and one thing i seem to catch is that it says "kernel panic". Can anyone please give me tips? thanks[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]


----------

